
We Have a Serious Problem - danielam
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/01/18/we-have-a-serious-problem
======
api
Trump's opponents don't get it. His supporters are eating this stuff up. Every
time he does something ridiculous or outrageous his numbers go up.

The thing that's fueling him is (on the right) analogous to what's fueling
Sanders: the American middle class has been losing ground since the 1970s and
people are fuming mad and ready to try _anything_ other than the status quo.
People _want_ to vote for a lunatic who will go into Washington and turn over
tables and break things. That's the point.

Don't get me wrong. I think Trump would be a disaster. I also think Sanders
might be a disaster, though less so and for radically different reasons. But I
do get why the support is there.

